# Motorola Kabelmodem mit VoIP SBV5121E an Kabelbw anschließen ?



## Quatzi (22. Mai 2009)

*Motorola Kabelmodem mit VoIP SBV5121E an Kabelbw anschließen ?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich möchte meinen 2. PC an Kabelbw anschließen und habe gehört, dass ich dafür ein 2. Modem benötige.

ist das *Motorola Kabelmodem mit VoIP SBV5121E *

ok ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Motorola-Kabelmodem-mit-VoIP-SBV5121E-NEU_W0QQitemZ270394230696QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Computer_Peripherie_Netzwerk?hash=item3ef4c087a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50#ebayphotohosting

Danke für eure Hilfe !

Quatzi


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Motorola Kabelmodem mit VoIP SBV5121E an Kabelbw anschließen ?*

ein zweites modem? kannst du nicht an das erste nen router hängen? und hättest du überhaupt 2 nen zweiten kabelanschluss frei?

siehe hier, da hat einer genau das modem und einfach nen router drangehangen (zweites posting), das müßte auch mit deinem vorhandenen gehen - oder hat das nur USB? http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/240087-60-motorola-sbv5121e-kabel-modem-vergibt

ps: aus dem thread sieht man auch, dass es wohl mit kabel BW klappt.


----------

